# The most dangerous looksmax.org users (warning) (leaked pictures) (top 5)



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

Yesterday at 11:35 AM. 5 men ran away from Washington mental asylum. Surprisingly, all of them used to be active users on looksmax.org forum. What a coincidence!

If they try to message you please ignore these mentally ill monsters and report them to moderators.

Let me tell you more about these preditors:

@Amnesia - Gets rejected by girls because he is too good looking. Calls himself ''Handsome robot'' For the past 2 years after having sex he keeps repeating on forum how sex is not worth it. How its all about masturbation, eating junk food and staying home. He hates sound of doorbells, mirrors and vibrators. Do not fall for this charlatan.

@looksmaxxer234 he is a black man called Darnetrius Jackson, tall, good looking and popular, he gaslights ugly virgins telling them it is all about personality, ‘medium ugly’ and other such theories designed to give false hope. He will tell you that you can slay that looks doesn't matter, witch will cause significant damage to your mental state.

@WontStopNorwooding his real name is Oleg Bobowski he is 37 years old balding man. On discord he is larping as 16 years old pretty boy who transitioned not so long ago and offering free sex to virgin forum users. when you meet him he will knock you out and steal all your things. He is well known thief who already abused a lot of forum members.

@Proex this man is mentally ill. He been obsessed with Eva Cudmore for few years now while she doesnt even know he exist. He already have 17 restraining orders for stalking and abusing innocent girls. Also he have weird attraction to cats and blood fetish. Try to avoid this user with all cost.

@volcelfatcel is a black man who keeps repeating over and over how bbc mogs and how every girl is snow banny and that all white men are cucks causing mental break down to white forum users. Also he calls Asian people gooks and Indian users street shitters. Very unpleasant person.

Please be careful and do not fall for their trickery. They might be already online on this forum!


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

This is recent picture captured by security camera in small Washington town.

People on streets say they keep repeating ''How hard they mog, its over, look at these subhumans, he needs bimax, manlet, lefort 3, they need to be blackpilled''

Guys be careful and do not respond to them. Please do not respond to them!

@JM10 @Ryan @gamma @N1666 @goat2x @Baldingman1998 @Chadeep @Bitch @Danish_Retard @Acromegaly_Chad @TheEndHasNoEnd @ChristianChad @WontStopNorwooding @looksmaxxer234 @Gargantuan @Haven @Z3n @BearBoy @Stare @astatine @Biiyo03 @n0rthface @mulattomaxxer @cloUder @MarkCorrigan


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

Meanwhile @Baldingman1998


----------



## delusionalretard (Sep 13, 2021)

Im so scared


----------



## Spierdolony (Sep 13, 2021)

He is spitting facts


----------



## BearBoy (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314376
> 
> This is recent picture captured by security camera in small Washington town.
> 
> ...







The leader of the group


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

@volcelfatcel before he was caught


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 13, 2021)

fuck i saw them today at walmart should have called mental assylum.. this guy amnesia was at alcohol section and repeatedly asked worker what drinks are nt to buy


----------



## Amexmaxx (Sep 13, 2021)

Lol


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

You forgot about this demented man







@Preston be careful out there with men like these


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

whos the 'snwo banny detected' guy


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> You forgot about this demented man
> 
> View attachment 1314387
> 
> ...


This sociopath is locked in very good cell. he wont escape


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

holy pog @Preston welcome back bro


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

Biiyo03 said:


> whos the 'snwo banny detected' guy


----------



## Biiyo03 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


>


u mog the entire group


----------



## Deleted member 11604 (Sep 13, 2021)

Why didn't you include the biggest autist of this website.
@GripMaxxing


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

@Alexanderr @Gargantuan please moderators pin this post so new future users can know with what people they should not deal with. Thank you.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

*MOST DANGEROUS ESCAPEE*


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 13, 2021)

Your browser is not able to display this video.




You forgot about this dark triad ethnic bad boy, who has 2 confirmed rapes under his belt.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

*BREAKING NEWS!
@Proex WAS CAUGHT BY 2 POLICE OFFICERS AND IS EN ROUTE TO THE MENTAL ASYLUM*


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 13, 2021)

guys please dont go with them if the offer you to go hot tubing and drink some margaritas at the end they gon gang rape you


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

Meanwhile his stacies:


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314414
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314416
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1314419


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314425


she called him off guard he is non nt robot with pre made jokes and he forgot to make a joke about this topic before the date and he said i wear them just socially and she run away


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314425


Proex after going "hottubbing" at Amnesia


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314425


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

Finally this thread got pinned, every user will be safe from now on.


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Finally this thread got pinned, every user will be safe from now on. @WontStopNorwooding @Gargantuan
> 
> 
> View attachment 1314440


My Jihadi thread should have been pinned as well @Gargantuan 
People need to know the truth about these animals.


----------



## Deleted member 14543 (Sep 13, 2021)

WontStopNorwooding said:


> View attachment 1314419


u forgot the high heels bro


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (Sep 13, 2021)

Forgot @kjsbdfiusdf ,the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder. He suffers from multiple personality disorder, and is a very dangerous man. I won’t go into any further detail.


----------



## volcelfatcel (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Forgot @kjsbdfiusdf ,the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder. He suffers from multiple personality disorder, and is a very dangerous man. I won’t go any further into detail.


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Forgot @kjsbdfiusdf ,the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder. He suffers from multiple personality disorder, and is a very dangerous man. I won’t go any further into detail.


His story was too disturbing for me to include in this post. He should be put to sleep.


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Forgot @kjsbdfiusdf ,the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder. He suffers from multiple personality disorder, and is a very dangerous man. I won’t go into any further detail.


its true im a fucking aghan refugee now, i am buying curly hair extensions rn


----------



## evap0 (Sep 13, 2021)

clearly fake where is Amnesia's backpack for his 5inch lift Ugg boots


----------



## BearBoy (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314425


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1314501


''guys are these shoes nt or not?''


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Sep 13, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Forgot @kjsbdfiusdf ,the latino mulatto who wasted his youth applying minoxidl only to give himself a perception of a muslim middle eastern goat herder. He suffers from multiple personality disorder, and is a very dangerous man. I won’t go into any further detail.


btw i do NOT suffer from MPD, im just jewish


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> btw i do NOT suffer from MPD, im just jewish


You are black spanish mulatto passing white looking jew.


----------



## Deleted member 13721 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Over (Sep 13, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314343
> 
> View attachment 1314344
> 
> ...







Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Sep 13, 2021)

lost in love with Eva Cudmore


----------



## Deleted member 6723 (Sep 13, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Sep 13, 2021)

Proex said:


> View attachment 1314672


jesus they are all atrocious, google black pill


----------



## Deleted member 6380 (Sep 13, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> fuck i saw them today at walmart should have called mental assylum.. this guy amnesia was at alcohol section and repeatedly asked worker what drinks are nt to buy


this shit is killing me


----------



## redfacccee (Sep 13, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> View attachment 1314386


nice vikstar123 voice bhai


----------



## Reckless Turtle (Sep 13, 2021)

@Ed676 please install Grammarly to your browser of choice. Thank you, sir.


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 13, 2021)

Reckless Turtle said:


> @Ed676 please install Grammarly to your browser of choice. Thank you, sir.


Shut up you retard. Never again comment on my threads you fucking nerd.


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 13, 2021)

@Preston Thanks for getting me 1 : 1 post : rep


----------



## ChristianChad (Sep 13, 2021)

@Ed676 wow hooooooot!!!!


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 13, 2021)

This one's on the hitlist for being on the grand hunt of innocent Asian queens

Goes by the name BWC but keeps changing identities


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 14, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> This one's on the hitlist for being on the grand hunt of innocent Asian queens
> 
> Goes by the name BWC but keeps changing identities
> 
> View attachment 1314900


I wonder who that could be


----------



## Deleted member 7224 (Sep 14, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> This one's on the hitlist for being on the grand hunt of innocent Asian queens
> 
> Goes by the name BWC but keeps changing identities
> 
> View attachment 1314900


Please delete this picture of @WontStopNorwooding technically its doxxing.


----------



## Lolcel (Sep 14, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Please delete this picture of @WontStopNorwooding technically its doxxing.


Is it really him?


----------



## WontStopNorwooding (Sep 14, 2021)

Lolcel said:


> Is it really him?


----------



## Deleted member 11292 (Sep 14, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> Yesterday at 11:35 AM. 5 men ran away from Washington mental asylum. Surprisingly, all of them used to be active users on looksmax.org forum. What a coincidence!


jfl this thread is literally about me


----------



## PikachuCandy (Sep 21, 2021)

Ed676 said:


> View attachment 1314343
> 
> View attachment 1314344
> 
> ...


You forgot to tag me


----------



## Deleted member 14875 (Sep 26, 2021)

BearBoy said:


> View attachment 1314381
> 
> The leader of the group


Who is this mogger


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 6, 2021)




----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Dec 6, 2021)

bobby said:


>


Rest in piss Eddie


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 6, 2021)

Thompsonz said:


> Rest in piss Eddie


True fuck him


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 6, 2021)

cringe
ad you faggots wonder why your incels


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 6, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> cringe
> ad you faggots wonder why your incels


Man shut your ass up you aint nobody to talk


----------



## Deleted member 13332 (Dec 6, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> cringe
> ad you faggots wonder why your incels


 I have light blue hunter eyes and you are curry
Jfl at mog


----------



## Deleted member 9072 (Dec 6, 2021)

bobby said:


> Man shut your ass up you aint nobody to talk
> 
> View attachment 1429061






new cel fag
on that list
3 users left cause of me


----------



## Deleted member 1627 (Dec 6, 2021)

brbbrah said:


> new cel fag
> on that list
> 3 users left cause of me


Left what do you go outside


----------

